# Les 100% satisfaits existent-ils???



## shanggla (4 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir à tous!
Je sais que les forums sont fait pour parler des problèmes des macs, mais tout ça fait peur!!!
Alors je voudrais savoir : y-a-t-il des personnes 100% satisfaites de leur macs, qui n'ont jamais connu de problèmes?
Je parler des macs assez récents, les anciens avaient l'air de meilleur facture
Par exemple y'en a-t-il parmis vous qui n'ont jamais connu de fissures sur leur macbook (le modèle quim'interresse), ou autres problèmes?
Merci pour vos réponses (ben oui parceque vu que vous êtes super sympas vous allez bien me répondre...  )


----------



## arno1x (4 Juin 2008)

shanggla a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous!
> Je sais que les forums sont fait pour parler des problèmes des macs, mais tout ça fait peur!!!
> Alors je voudrais savoir : y-a-t-il des personnes 100% satisfaites de leur macs, qui n'ont jamais connu de problèmes?
> Je parler des macs assez récents, les anciens avaient l'air de meilleur facture
> ...



Salut, regarde ma signature, tu verras les modèles des 2 Macs que je possède. Personnellement je n'ai pas encore eu de problèmes graves, pas de coque qui se fissure par ex. sur le MacBook (blanc) les qques problèmes que j'ai rencontré se sont produits par ma faute, trop de bidouilles etc... voilà, donc je suis satisfait de ce matériel (je suis photographe de presse).
@+ Arno


----------



## giga64 (4 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Si je suis satisfait à 80% t'achètes quand même 

Bon, en même temps j'ai un MBP :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (4 Juin 2008)

Jamais eu de soucis sur mes Ibook...
Premier Macbook défectueux (3 retour sav: fissures, clignotement d'écran et j'en passe), second aussi (2x sav même symptômes), résultat je suis passé sur des Macbook pro. Plus de soucis depuis 1an .


----------



## pim (4 Juin 2008)

Sous Mac depuis 4 ans, je peux te confirmer que j'ai eut plusieurs galères, mais qu'à chaque fois c'était dû à mon imprudence ou ma maladresse. Tenez, juste un aperçu pour faire peur :


 les pieds dans le fil d'alim = un vol plané pour l'iBook, batterie morte, prise du chargeur cassée à l'intérieur de la machine ;
 une tasse de café sur le MacBook = superdrive qui n'arrive plus à sortir les CD et clavier bon à changer ;
 arrêt brutal en cours de formatage du disque = disque dur HS, à changer...

Dans ces cas là, c'est important d'avoir un bon Apple Premium Reseller, qui s'occupe des réparations ou d'envoyer la machine à Apple, tout en gérant l'aspect psychologique de la perte même momentanée d'une machine Apple. Et je pense que justement il n'y a que dans les revendeurs Apple que l'on peut trouver ce genre de soutien...

Et puis il y a aussi l'AppleCare, qui est un peu cher pour les portables mais qui est une bonne couverture contre d'éventuelles déconvenues !


----------



## shanggla (4 Juin 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses ! 
Giga 64, quels problèmes rencontres tu avec ton MBP ?
Et toi, Atlante, de quelle génération étaient tes macbooks? Pensez vous que les derniers en datent soient touchés par ces problèmes de coque?
Quoi qu'il arrive, je suis impatiente de vous rejoindre dans le monde fantastique de mac!


----------



## giga64 (4 Juin 2008)

En réalité, aucun PB matériel (MBP acheté en novembre 2007 sur l'Apple store)

Quelques déceptions logicielles mineures, en fait je remonte mon taux de satisfaction à 90% 

Bonne nuit


----------



## arcanomancer (4 Juin 2008)

Moi j'adore mon Mac mais je suis déçu par les logiciels...
iDVD plante tout le temps
iChat... ben je ne connais personne sur un mac donc je ne l'ai pas encore utilisé

Mais après, beaucoup d'autres points positifs :
je suis un fan de Keynote et Pages, d'iTunes...


----------



## shanggla (4 Juin 2008)

En ce qui concerne les logiciels, je ne me fais pas de soucis : mon utilisation est dédiée au net, à la musique, au son, et à la vidéo, je m'en sort avec mon pc, avec mac ça ne peut qu'être meiux.
En tout cas je trouve ça chouette cette solidarité, tous ces gens qui me répondent vite et bien... c'est beau MacLand !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (5 Juin 2008)

Macbook première génération, un blanc et un noir. 
J'espère que ces problèmes sont résolu.


----------



## shanggla (5 Juin 2008)

Est-ce que des heureux propriétaires des derniers macbook pourraient nous en dire plus?


----------



## laurentvisual (5 Juin 2008)

Aucun probleme avec 2 macbook pro (á part celui qu'on m'a volé, j'espere qu'il a grillé la semaine qui suit). Mes précedents (Powerbook G4 15") ont eu la vie dure, l'un a resisté a une gamelle dans le bus, une chute dúe á une bandouliere qui lache au mauvais moment et á 2 accidents de voiture. Une fuite d'eau en a quand meme eu raison. Le suivant á fait un vol plané quand me mere s'est pris les pieds dans  le cable, et il marche encore comme sur des roulettes.

En fait, j'ai l'impression que les macs sont soit défectueux á la sortie d'usine, soit fiables et plutot résistants (contrairement aux G3 et leur fameux probleme d'ecran peu apres la fin de la garantie


----------



## laf (6 Juin 2008)

100% satisfait de mon iMac. Le MB, revendu au bout de 6 mois avec le contour en plastique de l'écran qui partait se promener sans instruction et plein de petites microfissures naissantes en dessous près des charnières. Et une impression globale de fabrication légère.


----------



## barquieu (6 Juin 2008)

bonjour

  puisque la question est posée, oui j'ai un macbook datant de l'année derniere et oui j'ai eu des bugs pas seulement énormes, mais en plus vraiment trés embetant.
a l'heure actuelle c'est l'appli console qui beugue et qui me remplit la totalité de ma mémoire interne. mais la cerise sur le gateau: 1OO giga  de données ont étés remplacés par un fichier unix de 12ko la semaine derniere. 
   je suis du coup fréquemment au sav, et je me rend compte que beaucoup d utilisateurs de mac rencontrent des problemes sur cette generation de macbook.
  Je n y connais mas grand chose mais on m'a dit que les nouveaux par contre étaient fiables.


----------



## boodou (6 Juin 2008)

pim a dit:


> Sous Mac depuis 4 ans, je peux te confirmer que j'ai eut plusieurs galères, mais qu'à chaque fois c'était dû à mon imprudence ou ma maladresse. Tenez, juste un aperçu pour faire peur :
> 
> 
> les pieds dans le fil d'alim = un vol plané pour l'iBook, batterie morte, prise du chargeur cassée à l'intérieur de la machine ;
> ...




 Y en a vraiment certains, on devrait pas les autoriser à avoir un ordi


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juin 2008)

Et moi j'ai un macbook avant-dernière génération et j'ai vraiment eu aucun. La prise en main se fait en une semaine et c'est que du bonheur. Depuis j'en peut plus m'en séparer 

Aucune fissure mais les côtés du trackpad (là on j'appuie le bas des paumes) commencent à devenir jaunes...

Franchement n'hésites pas


----------



## pim (6 Juin 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Y en a vraiment certains, on devrait pas les autoriser à avoir un ordi



Ta considération pour moi me touche   Pour ma défense, les pieds dans le fil d'alim et la tasse de café, c'était un cadeau de connaissances  (ce qui est d'ailleurs très gênant, casser son propre jouer on peut en pleurer, celui des autres c'est délicat).

Pour le coup du disque dur, là j'avoue avoir eut une poussée maniaque qui m'a réduit au désir bestial de découvrir BootCamp et Vista en Dual Boot. Trois semaines entières au SAV m'ont rafraîchit les idées, je reste sous OS X


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Juin 2008)

moi, je suis 100 pour 100 satisfait de mon mac


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Juin 2008)

Moi je suis 100% satisfait d'en acheter 1 !! 

Je passe au Mac fin juillet... Matériel prévu : MacBook Pro 15" 2,4 Ghz...

Yoskiz


----------



## shanggla (7 Juin 2008)

Y a-t-il d'autres personnes qui ont entendu dire que les derniers macbook étaient de meilleure qualité que les générations précédentes ?
En tout cas merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2008)

Pas facile de toucher du bois d'une main (est-ce que mon plateau en aggloméré feras l'affaire ?) et de taper de l'autre que je suis satisfait de mon mac à 99,99* % !

*cela laisse une marge d'erreur ! J'ai pas confiance dans l'aggloméré !


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2008)

Jamais eu de souci avec aucun de mes Macs, depuis le premier Quadra dans les années 1990 jusqu'à mon iMac 24" actuel. Et mon iBook G4 n'a jamais eu aucun problème non plus.
Bref, je dirais également satisfaite à 99%


----------



## Dead head (7 Juin 2008)

Bonjour.

J'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro 17 pouces voilà un an et demi. Depuis, je n'ai eu aucun gros problème avec. Quelques soucis mineurs, parfois, résolus ou pas. Mais, même chez Apple, l'informatique n'est jamais synonyme de 0 souci sur le long terme.

Bref, pour répondre à la question posée, je peux dire que mon Mac me donne satisfaction à 90 %. C'est beaucoup !


----------



## pim (7 Juin 2008)

Pour ma part je continue ma liste de petites galères essentiellement due à mon imprudence ou à une utilisation intensive :


 Ventilateur du MacBook Air HS, conséquence du fait de taper sur le clavier avec de la craie sur les mains (je suis prof... et je ne peux pas vraiment me laver les mains toutes les cinq minutes - or l'aspiration de l'air semble s'effectuer par le clavier sur le MacBook Air !  )

L'histoire s'est bien terminée, à l'Apple Store "FBX System" de Clermont-Ferrand une technicienne très soigneuse et très consciencieuse à pris en charge ma machine et m'a changé le ventilateur. Depuis je suis étonné par le silence de la machine


----------



## shanggla (7 Juin 2008)

Pim j'ai une question pour toi :
tout d'abord bonjour voisin je suis pas très loin de riom
Dans le magasin dont tu parles peut-on bénéficier de l'offre étudiante?
vendent-ils tous les macs? et le SAV est-il le même que si je commande à l'appe store?
merci à toi


----------



## Dead head (7 Juin 2008)

shanggla a dit:


> Pim j'ai une question pour toi :
> tout d'abord bonjour voisin je suis pas très loin de riom
> Dans le magasin dont tu parles peut-on bénéficier de l'offre étudiante?
> vendent-ils tous les macs? et le SAV est-il le même que si je commande à l'appe store?
> merci à toi



Ça aurait plutôt mérité un MP, ce post hors sujet. 

:rateau:


----------



## shanggla (7 Juin 2008)

Ah pardon je suis désolée je débute sur le forum


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

shanggla a dit:


> Alors je voudrais savoir : y-a-t-il des personnes *100% satisfaites* de leur macs, qui n'ont *jamais connu de problèmes*?



Je suis extrêmement satisfait de mon Mac, mais jamais je ne dirais que j'en suis satisfait à 100%. 
Un mac, comme n'importe quel autre produit manufacturé ne sera jamais exempt de défauts. Et un logiciels sans bugs, je doutes que ça existe un jour.
Alors ceux qui prétendent en être satisfait à 100% sont soit des menteurs, soit des gens qui regardent ailleurs dès qu'un logiciel plante (sous Mac on dit "quitte  opinémént" ça fait plus politiquement correct) et font comme si rien ne c'était passé. Il préféreraient se crever les yeux plutôt que d'admettre que parfois aussi, sous Mac, ça plante.
En soucis récurrent, j'ai Safari qui plante (bien que ce ne soit pas arrivé depuis quelques semaines), iPhoto qui est parfois très long à s'ouvrir, FrontRow qui plante parfois que je veux quitter un film, iMovie qui est foireux lors de l'importation de vidéo en format 16/9. Je m'explique: il y a quelque temps j'ai voulu faire du montage de vidéos. J'avais des vidéos en formats 16/9, j'ouvrais donc un projet au format 16/9 (logique me direz vous). Et bien lors de l'importation, cette andouille de logiciel m'écrasait mes vidéos en 4/3 en rajoutant des bandes noires sur les cotés. Heureusement, en dehors de ce problème stupide, iMovie est plutôt agréable à utiliser.
En autre truc pas bien, je citerais l'absence de Windows Media Player 10 ou 11, ce qui fait que je l'ai dans le c.l avec Neuf pour ce qui est de la musique illimitée.

Pour conclure, je dirais que c'est malhonnête de prétendre qu'il n'y a jamais de problèmes Mac comme on peut le lire parfois. Que pensera le switcheur le jour où il aura un soucis avec sous Mac alors qu'on n'a pas cessé de lui répéter qu'un Mac ça ne plantait jamais? 

Un Mac, ça peut planter comme un PC. ça plante juste moins souvent.


----------



## pim (7 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> l'absence de Windows Media Player 10 ou 11



À tu Flip4Mac ? Il remplace totalement Windows Media Player normalement (_Nota bene_ : il s'agit d'un logiciel ayant le soutien de Microsoft, qui a depuis abandonné le portage de Windows Media Player sur Mac).



pithiviers a dit:


> Un Mac, ça peut planter comme un PC. ça plante juste moins souvent.



Que ce soit sur Mac ou sur PC, quand ça plante c'est qu'il y a une raison ! Il faut trouver, et éliminer la cause. Déjà, pense-tu à réparer les autorisations de temps en temps ? De plus, l'application d'une mise à jour Combo sur un système instable règle souvent bien des problèmes.

@ shanggla : regarde tes messages privés


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

pim a dit:


> À tu Flip4Mac ? Il remplace totalement Windows Media Player normalement (_Nota bene_ : il s'agit d'un logiciel ayant le soutien de Microsoft, qui a depuis abandonné le portage de Windows Media Player sur Mac).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bien sûr que j'ai Flip4Mac, il fonctionne très bien mais jusqu'à une certaine limites: les DRM! C'est pour ça que je prenais l'exemple de la musique illimittée avec Neuf. Il faut au moins la version 10 ou 11 de Windows Media Player pour gérer les DRM. Flip4Mac, ne gère pas les DRM lui.
Je sais bien que ce pas totalement de la faute d'Apple, mais je serais encore plus satisfait de mon Mac si je pouvais profiter da musique illimitée sur Neuf.
Et pour ce qui est des autorisations, je les vérifie et répare régulièrement.

Et je le répète, un ordinateur n'étant qu'un amas de pièces électroniques, les logiciels qu'une suite de milliers de ligne des codes et la perfection n'existant pas en ce monde (même à Cupertino), il est tout à fait normal que même sous Mac un logiciel plante de temps à autre .


----------



## ekidna (7 Juin 2008)

J'ai recu mon MB noir en janvier, et un petit probleme depuis le debut, le lecteur CD fait du bruit lorsque je met le CD, et que je l'enleve. Il doit y avoir un systeme de courroie cranté, ou des pignons, et les crans sautent a chaques fois. Seul probleme constater. Aprés comme toi, je lis MB fisurer, pad endommager ... mais comme tu le precise, c'est un forum et les gens sont la pour demander conseil.
On demande rarement conseil quand tout va bien


----------



## shanggla (7 Juin 2008)

C'est con mais étant donné l'investissement, oui, j'ai besoin de me rassurer, j'ai envie de lire des commentaires de gens qui n'ont pas de problèmes avec leur mac, notamment les fissures ça c'est inadmissible de la part d'une tel marque....les pc qui se fissurent j'en ai jamais entendu parler.....


----------



## Museforever (7 Juin 2008)

Mon Macbook Pro craque un peu quand je bouge l'écran (ça le fait pas tout le temps). C'est un problème récurrent sur les MBP il me semble.

J'ai aussi le ventilo droit qui fait un petit vrrrrrrrrr alors que normalement on entend que dalle, juste l'air circuler. Il reste néanmoins plus silencieux que tous les autres PC portables.

Et sinon je n'ai jamais formaté depuis que j'ai installé Léopard, et ça c'est un réel plaisir comparé à Windows. Plus de backups, plus de pertes de données ... Parfois juste un Onyx pour le rafraichir, mais il tourne toujours très bien.

Mon ancien Dell XPS M1710 qui était très puissant me satisfaisait à 60% : il était excellent pour jouer, mais n'était pas du tout portable, plutôt transportable.
Mon MBP est super fin, à une très bonne autonomie, rentre dans mon sac à dos pour les cours (il est moins épais que mon trieur même avec sa protection be.ez), il est rapide, stable, beau, pratique, léger ... Et il fait des jaloux ! Une fois un mec qui n'avait jamais vu de MBP est venu le regarder, il avait trop l'air d'halluciner !

Donc mon MBP me satisfait à 90%, 95% quand ce problème de ventilo sera réglé (jvais soit le démonter pour le nettoyer, soit l'enmener à un centre de maintenance car je veux pas perdre la garantie) et 98% si l'écran ne craquait pas !

Bref, je compte le garder un moment celui là ... C'est pas comme un PC, pas besoin de le changer pour être toujours au top.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Juin 2008)

Ibook G4 - 2003 : vendu mais toujours en vie avec DD d'origine 

MacPro - 2006 : no problem

MacBook - 2007 : unique problème de connexion Wifi sous Leopard...

C'est bien la première que j'ai un problème avec un Mac !

Du coup, 95% de satisfaction


----------



## claud (26 Juin 2008)

Tout est parfait pour moi:

-iBook G4 en 2005
(un peu sale et avec certaines touches effacées)
-MBP penryn en 2008
(un avion de chasse)

(dual boot avec ubuntu sur le premier et avec vista sur le second)

100 pour cent satisfait.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

au debut j'aimais pas trop la chaleur que degageait le MBP et maintenant je m'y suis fait

pour mon dernier achat en date, je suis donc a 99% satisfait

pas de souci de fiabilite, pas de souci d'ecran ni de bruit..


----------



## goldwine (28 Juin 2008)

J'ai un MBP 15" acheté en Avril, et j'en suis satisfé à 95%. Le malus de 5 points vient du peu d'autonomie de la batterie. À part cela, c'est une machine absolument FANTASTIQUE!!


----------



## Rykian (29 Juin 2008)

Je dirais (n'en déplaise à certains) que j'était satisfait à 100% de mon MacBook Pro. Le sort étant ce qu'il est, cette machine m'a lâcher vendredi, 10 jours après la fin de la garantie comme en témoigne mon post dans ce même forum. Alors j'avoue que ma confiance est un peu ébranlé. Je suis peut-être un cas isolé, mais j'ai prêché un peu partout que les MBP étaient des machines fiables, que je n'avais eu aucun problème. Je me retrouve maintenant dans une situation délicate...

Enfin, si c'était à refaire, j'en achèterais quand même un. Il est impossible de savoir combien il est agréable d'utiliser un Mac, avant d'en avoir eu un entre les mains.


----------



## keyser-soze (29 Juin 2008)

moi j'ai un macbook pro 17 et deux probleme
1 alimentation HS au bout de deux ans 
2 graveur HS juste apres l'alimentation 
pour le reste tous va bein 

de toute façon je ne retournerai pas chez windobbb:hein:

pour info mon mac a deux ans


----------



## Starbuck (2 Juillet 2008)

100% satisfait pour presque tous mes Mac (iBook, Mac mini G4, iMac), par contre le Macbook, j'en suis satisfait à 20% pour l'autonomie (le reste, ca craque, ca fisssure,  ) c'est pour ce que cet été il dégage pour un MBP :love:


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2008)

imac g3 - 2000 -> 1 pb non identifié : le fait de le ramener chez le dépanneur a suffit à lui faire peur. Depuis, il tourne comme une horloge et sert toujours (acquisition de vidéo, internet pour le gamin etc)
ibook g3 - 2001 -> aucune faiblesse en 7 ans. parfois, la nappe de l'écran semble yoyoter mais non, on ferme, on ouvre et c'est guéri.
imac g5 17" + imac g5 20" (2005) -> le bonheur (surtout le 20")

*Mais je ne suis pas content !* J'ai pas osé m'offrir un MBP 15"  en soldes en janvier (famille, vacances, impots, pv, tout ça) et je le regrette à mort :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

le seul truc qui me decoit sur le MBP c'est que tout le monde s'accordait a dire que le penryn permettrait moins de conso et donc moins de chauffe

pourtant, le MBP chauffe toujours autant

preuve qu'apple n'a pas su exploiter cet avantage


----------



## claud (6 Juillet 2008)

Mon MBP penryn ne chauffe que raisonnablement et ne m'occasionne pas de désagrement
dans ce domaine.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Juillet 2008)

Pour mon PB G4 12' ce n'est pas dans la grille cette machine est une merveille donc 120 %
Pour le MB Blanc 2ghz, pas de pbl donc 100 % (en plus le disque dur se change en 3 secondes)
Pour l'Imac Alu 24' c'est aussi un pur bonheur
Mais pour le MBP 15' Penryn, j'ai un spot gris sur l'écran, cette machine qui devait remplacer mon 12' ne remplit pas parfaitement son office, donc 65 %.

je vais faire changer le, disque dur de ce dernier dans quelques mois, par un 320 Go en 7200 T (ils sont annonçés pour le second semestre), et puis tenter de faire jouer la garantie.

Maintenant en terme de qualité, les mac ne sont pas comparables aux PC, fais un test simple, avec un doigt appuye fermement sur un clavier de laptop PC et mac, clairement sur 90 % des PC, la coque de déforme... mais presque pas sur un Mac, quant à l'autonomie les PC sont loin derrière, mais cela est surtout du à Vista.


----------



## Manic (8 Juillet 2008)

En ce qui concerne mon MacBook Pro...

- La sortie écouteur a un son totalement dégueulasse. Même problème après le changement de la pièce.
- Le rétroéclairage de l'écran LED n'est pas uniforme sur la droite.
- Mon trackpad a tendance à se «décoller»... le haut du trackpad est surrélever par rapport au reste.

Si on regarde le prix du produit, je ne peux pas dire que je suis satisfait. J'ai appris à vivre avec ces désagrément, mais pour une machine «Pro», ça reste douteux.


----------



## hotblood (8 Juillet 2008)

En ce qui concerne mon MB, satisfait à 2000% de l'OS et de l'esthétique du portable. Par contre, la fragilité des plastiques (3 cassures du bottom case et du track pad en 1 an et demi), la chaleur du Core2Duo (quoique Apple n'y puisse pas grand chose) et la (pauvre) qualité des hauts parleurs. Sinon ça va


----------



## Avril-VII (9 Juillet 2008)

J'ai mon Powerbook G4 12" depuis tout pile 3 ans et je vais le garder pour aller à la fac.
J'ai envie de dire que ces machines sont increvables, tombé plusieurs fois etc, les seuls soucis sont du à mes maladresses et à mon très gros manque de soin envers mes affaires.
Une batterie neuve
La ram boostée à 1,5 GO
Un tuner TV
Le voilà immortel pour les années qui viennent ! (bureautique, retouche photos, internet, divx, musique...) à l'époque un iBook m'aurait suffit mais je ne regrette pas d'avoir eut des gouts de luxe


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2008)

Manic a dit:


> En ce qui concerne mon MacBook Pro...
> 
> - La sortie écouteur a un son totalement dégueulasse. Même problème après le changement de la pièce.
> - Le rétroéclairage de l'écran LED n'est pas uniforme sur la droite.
> ...



Bonjour. Qu'appelles-tu le "haut du trackpad" ?


----------



## Manic (9 Juillet 2008)

Dead head a dit:


> Bonjour. Qu'appelles-tu le "haut du trackpad" ?


La partie la plus proche du clavier.


----------



## Dead head (9 Juillet 2008)

Manic a dit:


> La partie la plus proche du clavier.


 
OK.

Effectivement, ce n'est pas normal. Mon MacBook Pro 17 pouces, acheté en janvier 2007, ne me pose (encore ?) aucun de tes soucis. Mais j'ai remarqué que la coque est fragile : quand on le nettoie, mieux vaut le faire délicatement.


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

5 ans d'apple: 
 fiabilité hardware impressionnante, quasi pas de soucis
 ras sur les machines en client (qui passent au formatage à chaque saut d'OS majeur) dont un mini en PPC qui continue à tourner comme une horloge
 un bug en 10,4,6 lors de la maj d'OSXserveur (perte du module d'authentification (ah oui c'est con pour se connecter)) et problème survenu que quelques fois selon apple. Bon on est reparti de la 10,4,5 et dix minutes après, tout était rentré dans l'ordre.
Autre bug sur le même système en 10,5,3, perte de la base ldap, donc connexion en local seulement... Et reconstruction de la base à la mano 
Par contre ma nouvelle copine rame sur son beau HP portable tout neuf (sauf la connexion internet que je lui ai réglé  )


----------



## coolthecat (10 Juillet 2008)

Mac User depuis 1984 ....100% satisfait tant au niveau du "Hard" que de l' OS...

Plus simple et efficace ....je n'ai pas trouvé ..même dans les OS "alternatifs" .

Je mets toujours le maximum de RAM et ne remplis jamais le DD interne à plus de 80% de sa capacité .


----------



## Mac_The_Knife (13 Juillet 2008)

Les iBook étaient costauds, fiables, de braves bêtes, j'en dirais autant des powerbook, mais par contre les macbook... Toutes les personnes que je connais qui en ont un connaissent des problèmes de fissuration du plastique tôt ou tard. Est-ce lié à la chaleur? En tout cas, c'est pas solide! J'ai un MBP, je l'ai payé beaucoup plus cher qu'un MB, mais il ne se déglingue pas de partout! Ca fait de la peine de voir des MB avec des fissures et des bouts de scotch!
Le MB est une bonne machine (pas assez puissante pour mon usage), à prix assez compétitif, mais le boîtier est de la zouille. Tout le monde sait qu'Apple est un gros radin, et sur les entrée de gamme, ça se voit trop sur la qualité des matériaux (l'écran de l'iMac 20'' est pas bon, le plastique du MB est fragile...). Il faut passer un cran au-dessus pour avoir une qualité correcte, avec toujours le risque de tomber sur une mauvaise série (le contrôle qualité Apple à la sortie des usines chinoises n'a pas l'air au top).
Mais quand on tombe sur une machine sans problème, c'est trop bon (et trop beau)!


----------



## pim (13 Juillet 2008)

Mac_The_Knife a dit:


> Mais quand on tombe sur une machine sans problème, c'est trop bon (et trop beau)!



Mon MacBook semble indestructible   Aucun problème de coque, excellente résistance à tous les environnements (bureau + couette + canapé, en alternance, si c'est pas une utilisation aux bouts des limites :rateau: )


----------



## ludocork (14 Juillet 2008)

Mon macbook blanc acheté en Mars 2008 - aucun problème.
Macbook blanc de ma copine acheté en Decembre 2007 - aucun problème.

Les 2 ont été achetés sur l'Apple Store en neuf.


----------



## Mac_The_Knife (14 Juillet 2008)

pim a dit:


> Mon MacBook semble indestructible   Aucun problème de coque, excellente résistance à tous les environnements (bureau + couette + canapé, en alternance, si c'est pas une utilisation aux bouts des limites :rateau: )


Tu as de la chance. Toutes les personnes que je connais et qui ont un MB ont fini avec des problèmes de fissuration de la coque (tôt ou tard, selon l'usage). Avec mon MBP aucun problème, je n'ai pas à me plaindre...


----------



## jerem9136 (28 Décembre 2008)

Moi aussi mon macbook blanc est fissuré, est beaucoup même... :/
Je n'ai jamais été satisfait à 100% de mon Mac, je trouve qu'il souffle trop et trop vite, et depuis le déballage... sur you tube on dirait qu'il va s'envoler.
de plus il manque un MSN digne de ce nom et de la puissance pour les hauts parleurs (sous boot camp ça a de la patate c'est bizarre)
Au bout de deux ans, le chargeur a rendu l'âme, j'en ai racheté un il y a une semaine (90 euros je trouve ça excessif pour un magsafe très fragile)
et enfin la lumière ne clignote plus , enfin elle ne s'allume plus sauf quand j'appuie dessus, mais bon c'est à l'endroit ou la coque est fêlée.

donc bon au bout de deux ans maintenant que j'ai mon macbook, il tourne toujours du tonnerre, mais le temps commence à faire son effet.

Cependant je suis très satisfait, et je ne pourrais plus être sous windows et avec un gros pc transportable.


----------



## b3n_450r (28 Décembre 2008)

Pour ma part aucun probleme avec mon macbook pro , sa fait plus d'un mois que je l'ai et je n'ai aucun soucis , aucun bug , aucun default de fabrication bref un regal


----------



## Dead head (28 Décembre 2008)

Mon MacBook Pro aura deux ans le mois prochain, et j'en suis toujours satisfait. Le système X y est aussi pour beaucoup, c'est de loin le plus stable depuis que je connais les Mac (depuis le système 6, donc).

Seul petit souci : le port Fire Wire ne réagit pas toujours, et j'ai parfois du mal à faire monter mes périphériques externes.

Ce _bémol_ mis à part, je peux dire que j'ai été jusqu'à présent satisfait de ma machine à 100 %.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Décembre 2008)

Tu utilises le trouchpad intégré ou une souris externe ? Je me demande comment va résister la zone tactile dans le temps. Quand je vois certains PC après un an...


----------



## Dead head (28 Décembre 2008)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu utilises le trouchpad intégré ou une souris externe ? Je me demande comment va résister la zone tactile dans le temps. Quand je vois certains PC après un an...



Mon MacBook Pro possède un trackpad classique, et non un "trouchpad" ni un trackpad multitouch (lequel n'est apparu que sur la dernière génération des portables d'Apple).

J'utilise les deux, trackpad et souris, sans aucun souci. Par contre, ma souris n'est pas une Apple mais une Logitech.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Décembre 2008)

Oui, touchpad ou trackpad, trouchpad est une faute de frappe. La question portait principalement sur la résistance à l'usure du périphérique de pointage pas vraiment sur le nom... La zone où on passe le doit s'est-elle dégradée (devenue toute lisse, perte de la couleur grise, patinée) ?


----------



## Dead head (28 Décembre 2008)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui, touchpad ou trackpad, trouchpad est une faute de frappe. La question portait principalement sur la résistance à l'usure du périphérique de pointage pas vraiment sur le nom... La zone où on passe le doit s'est-elle dégradée (devenue toute lisse, perte de la couleur grise, patinée) ?



Non. En 2 ans moins 1 mois, mon trackpad est comme aux premiers jours. Sauf qu'il faut le nettoyer de temps en temps, comme le reste du MacBook Pro. Peut-être n'est-il pas patiné parce qu'il est en alu et non en plastique comme les MacBook ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Décembre 2008)

Merci ! La matière sur le Macbook Pro me semble effectivement différente. Tant mieux si elle ne se dégrade pas.  Je prends soin de mon Mac comme de toutes mes autres machines : mains propres et nettoyage régulier.


----------



## bobthefox (7 Février 2009)

Un Macbook noir 2.4 et un Mac Pro de janvier 2008
100% pour l'instant plus tous les mac que j'ai eu.

juste une alim sur un imac g5 pris en charge par apple hors garantie. nickel


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Avril 2010)

j'ai un ibook qui a 6 ans pas de souci .. sauf une fissure de coque sur le coté et un lecteur dvd hs .. pas de problemes logiciels .. 
en fait, ce qui m'inquiete c'est de voir que le nombre de problemes materiels semble en augmentation .. ça ne donne pas confiance dans l'achat d'un portable apple .. le service qualité n'est pas au top ... ça donnerait envie d'avoir un pc à moins cher et tout aussi solide ou fragile suivant ce qu'on veut dire ...:mouais:
je vais essayer un imac .. peut etre est ce plus resistant en 21"?


----------



## Dead head (8 Avril 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> j'ai un ibook qui a 6 ans pas de souci .. sauf une fissure de coque sur le coté et un lecteur dvd hs .. pas de problemes logiciels ..
> en fait, ce qui m'inquiete c'est de voir que le nombre de problemes materiels semble en augmentation .. ça ne donne pas confiance dans l'achat d'un portable apple .. le service qualité n'est pas au top ... ça donnerait envie d'avoir un pc à moins cher et tout aussi solide ou fragile suivant ce qu'on veut dire ...:mouais:
> je vais essayer un imac .. peut etre est ce plus resistant en 21"?



Bonjour. Voilà sept ans que je fonctionne avec un portable Apple. Un seul souci : disque interne mort sur mon premier iBook, voilà des années.

Je n'ai jamais constaté une augmentation des problèmes matériels. Il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas avoir confiance. Bien sûr, portable ou pas, Apple ou pas, on peut toujours tomber sur la machine qui déconne, mais cela permet-il d'écrire que "le service qualité n'est pas au top" ?


----------



## PDD (8 Avril 2010)

Mon premier PB G4 (2002) a eu le disque dur remplacé sous A Care après 2 ans, il fut volé par le transporteur à son retour du SAV et remplacé gratuitement par un neuf (en 2004) qui n'a jamais eu le moindre problème (sauf remplacement batterie) et que mes petits enfants utilisent souvent, mais qui au fil du temps est devenu assez "lent". J'ai  aussi 2 Mac Book blanc, jamais eu le moindre problème. Je viens d'acheter il y a 2 mois en plus un Mac Book pro 2,2 G de fin 2007 (la série ou la CG 8600 M est sous garantie 3 ans) qui avait 25 recharges batterie -quasi neuf- et dont la batterie tient près de 4 heures (il est nettement plus rapide que mon G4). Ce MBPro est super pour moi mais mais il a un problème occasionnel de raté de touches clavier déjà signalé sur ce forum (et pas encore réglé). Amicalement à tous.


----------



## S.Ballmer (8 Avril 2010)

va voir un peu chez asus .


----------



## David_b (8 Avril 2010)

S.Ballmer a dit:


> va voir un peu chez asus .



c'est cruel


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

mac book white depuis 1 an 1/2
pas le moindre soucis
allume en permanence ou presque(je dois l eteindre 1 fois par mois )

Bangkok temperature plus de 35 .......
ca roule jour et nuit

mac book air depuis 3 semaine que j emmene en balade
ok aussi


----------



## arrakiss (8 Avril 2010)

MBP mid 2007, depuis 29 mois, pleins de SAV mais 0 euros déboursé pour ça.
Et hors garantie.


----------



## Kalamytaz (8 Avril 2010)

J'ai un MBP 15 " mi-2009, et je n'ai aucun problème quel qu'il soit, il est toujours en fonction je ne l'éteins qu'une fois ou deux  par mois et il marche du feu de dieu, et quand je lis les critiques sur les forums, j'ai l'impression de venir d'une autre planète, la majeure partie des ennuis que j'ai pu lire viennent d'une mauvaise utilisation de l'appareil par le génie qui est derrière l'écran. Honnêtement, je n'ai rien à reprocher à mon MBP et je suis très satisfait de mon achat.


----------



## scaryfan (8 Avril 2010)

MBP 13" depuis fin novembre 2009...
Que du bonheur, j'en découvre tous les jours sur le système Mac... vraiment bien pensé par rapport au PC...
C'est fluide... on branche un truc (réseau, imprimante ou autres) et c'est opérationnel quasi immédiatement... sur PC, c'est la vraie galère... (c'est du vécu de ce week-end !  ).


----------



## GrosMyto (8 Avril 2010)

Moi j'ai un macbook pro depuis 1 mois acheté sur la refurb et l'écran est pleins de poussière...Mais de poussières DERRIERE la dalle. Que je ne peux pas enlever donc.

Dès que je suis en vacances je le renvois au SAV car c'est voyant casiment tout le temps, limite comme des pixels morts un peu partout sur l'écran...génial.

A part ce petit problème je suis satisfait à 100%. Au niveau logiciel, quelques différences et petits détails qui font que certaines fonctionnalités de Windows étaient  mieux.

Comme par exemple le "couper/coller" d'un fichier qui n'existe pas sur mac je crois, ou encore la gestion des fenêtres sur des logiciels comme la suite Adobe qui est capricieuse (bien chiant sur photoshop pour passer un calque d'un fichier à l'autre).


----------



## scaryfan (9 Avril 2010)

GrosMyto a dit:


> *Moi j'ai un macbook pro depuis 1 mois acheté sur la refurb et l'écran est pleins de poussière...Mais de poussières DERRIERE la dalle. Que je ne peux pas enlever donc.*
> 
> Dès que je suis en vacances je le renvois au SAV car c'est voyant casiment tout le temps, limite comme des pixels morts un peu partout sur l'écran...génial.
> 
> ...



La dalle a sans doute été démontée...  ... et la vitre mal nettoyée avant remontage... inacceptable ! 

Et concernant le couper/coller, pareil je cherche... 
C'est bizarre car on le voit bien dans le menu Édition... mais grisé...
Y'aurait-il une manip' ?


----------



## PDD (9 Avril 2010)

Pouvez vous expliquer votre problème avec le "couper coller" chez moi cela fonctionne ...


----------



## reese (9 Avril 2010)

J'ai acheté un iMac mi 2008, et j'ai eu zéro problèmes depuis, en sachant que je l'utilise de 5h a 14h / jour sans jour de repos ^^ avant j'avais un macmini que j'ai gardé 4ans et demi, et toujours zéro problèmes... le problème maintenant c'est que plus le temps avance plus il est probable qu'il m'arrive un pépin


----------



## salamander (9 Avril 2010)

Moi pareil, Mb pro acheté en juillet 2009, et aucun problème d'aucune sorte à l'horizon. Pourvu que ça dure...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

Au fait pour les remarques plus haut, pour couper/coller un élément, il suffit de le déplacer avec la souris en maintenant la touche cmd enfoncée. Visiblement le raccourci cmd/x fonctionne pour le texte, mais pas pour les fichiers du Finder.


----------



## iKebab (9 Avril 2010)

95% de satisfaction depuis Aout 2009 
Les 5% manquants sont dûs au bruit qu'il fait lorsque je le bouge. J'ai lu sur certains posts que c'était fait exprès pour pas abimer le disque dur mais j'en doute. J'ai secoué d'autres MacBook Pro plus récents qui font pas de bruit 
Et comme je peux pas le renvoyer pour le moment car j'en ai besoin, ya plus qu'à prolonger l'AppleCare pour 2 ans


----------



## GrosMyto (9 Avril 2010)

Je sais pas si c'est due au remontage les poussières, car au début il y en avait peu et elles se sont accumulés !
Peut-être que l'écran à mal été "hermétiquisé" (oula) quand il a été remonté...


----------



## scaryfan (10 Avril 2010)

GrosMyto a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est due au remontage les poussières, car au début il y en avait peu et elles se sont accumulés !
> Peut-être que l'écran à mal été "hermétiquisé" (oula) quand il a été remonté...



Oui, c'est sans cela le problème... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h16 ----------




PDD a dit:


> Pouvez vous expliquer votre problème avec le "couper coller" chez moi cela fonctionne ...



Et bien, quand je vais dans le Finder et que je veux déplacer un fichier via couper/coller, couper n'est pas actif... obligé de le déplacer avec la souris... 
Ou alors, il faut copier l'élément, le coller puis revenir à la source et supprimer...


----------



## bambougroove (11 Avril 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Et bien, quand je vais dans le Finder et que je veux déplacer un fichier via couper/coller, couper n'est pas actif... obligé de le déplacer avec la souris...
> Ou alors, il faut copier l'élément, le coller puis revenir à la source et supprimer...


Idem avec mon MBP 17" sous Leopard et mon iMac 27" i7 sous Snow Leopard.

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est d'installer le logiciel PathFinder qui remplace le Finder et permet cette fonctionnalité.

Merci à PDD de nous communiquer son astuce pour le "couper/coller" avec le Finder et de nous indiquer dans quelles conditions exactes cela "fonctionne" pour lui


----------



## clochelune (11 Avril 2010)

shanggla a dit:


> Y a-t-il d'autres personnes qui ont entendu dire que les derniers macbook étaient de meilleure qualité que les générations précédentes ?
> En tout cas merci à tous pour vos réponses



perso un MacBook blanc de la première génération (choix entre noir et blanc) et je n'ai eu auncun souci
enfin, par ma faute j'avais bousillé le lecteur DVD car j'avais inséré un mini DVD (et ça le mange disque du Mac n'aime pas du tout et pourtant c'était indiqué sur le mini DVD "ne pas insérer dans un mange disque"

enfin mon chéri avec ses ongles pour la guitare a pu me sortir le dvd et depuis le superdrive fonctionnait aléatoirement!

sinon je reproche à la batterie son cycle de vie trop court (environ 3 ans)
je l'ai beaucoup utilisé sur secteur en tant que machine de bureau donc depuis peu j'ai pris un iMac qui me convient très bien!

le MacBook me rend toujours des services et n'avait pas de défauts de coques fissurées et autre!

bon dimanche


----------



## Baracca (13 Avril 2010)

Héllo, 

Imac 24" acheté mi-Avril 2009 et depuis quelques semaines, bruit aigu venant du bas gauche (de mon Imac 24") et ce par intermittence, quelques fois très audible et d'autres fois moins (quand l'Imac avait tourné plusieurs heures, avec une, deux voir trois applications ouvertes en même temps) .

Petit cout de tel a Apple le Jeudi 08 avril 2010 a 17h00 (accueil très courtois)  :
- Identification de la machine
- Identification de version de l'OS.
- Petit test de Reset Pram (que j'avais déjà fait  )
- Elle en vient au même résultat que moi, un des ventilo fait son vilain petit canard. 

Rien n'y changer.
La dame (ou demoiselle) a l'autre bout du téléphone (sans fil  ) a contacté le réparateur agrée le plus proche (Montpellier) de chez moi, se trouvant a 75 kms a et me dit que ce dernier va me contacter au plus tard le lendemain dans la matinée.

Le réparateur en question de mon contact le Vendredi 09 Avril 2010 a 11h00 et diagnostic la même chose, ventilo défectueux. 
Il commande la pièce et me recontacte dès qu'il la reçoit.

Hier, Lundi 12 avril 2010 a 17h30, appel du réparateur pour me signalé qu'il ont reçu la pièce et d'une prise de RDV, "Ce Mardi 13 Avril 2010, en après-midi, pas de problème Monsieur." 


Aujourd'hui, changement du ventilo terminé a 16h30, et qu'est ce que c'est bon de retrouver un Imac TOTALEMENT silencieux :love:


Tout ceci pour dire que j'ai déjà eu du matos acheté dans autres enseignes qu'Apple Store, Darty , Fnac, Boulanger, etc...  et bien même avec les extensions de garanties que j'avais pris chez eux, le packtage (contact client, rapidité de la commande de la pièce, réparation a domicile) d' Apple ne m'a pas laissé insensible 

Vive l'Apple Care 


C'était juste un petit témoignage d'un utilisateur de Mac satisfait de son Matos et du service qui va avec, ... comme dirait Jean-Yves " Pourvu que ça dur " 
Quand un truc ne va pas, il faut le dire (ou l'écrire), mais quand ça va bien il faut aussi le dire


----------



## arrakiss (17 Avril 2010)

oui ils sont bon.
Moi j'ai eu tout ça sans débourser un sous dans l'AC et hors garantie


----------



## pumauer (17 Avril 2010)

Bon. 
Powerbook 12" acheté d'occase il y a deux ans. Il date de 2005. Aucun problème.
Macbook blanc 2008 : absolument pas le moindre problème.
Macbook blanc unibody acheté en Février : absolument aucun problème.

Satisfait à 200%!


----------



## Baracca (17 Avril 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> oui ils sont bon.
> Moi j'ai eu tout ça sans débourser un sous dans l'AC et hors garantie



Tant mieux pour toi 
Mais cela ne veut pas dire que ce le soir systématiquement 




pumauer a dit:


> Bon.
> Powerbook 12" acheté d'occase il y a deux ans. Il date de 2005. Aucun problème.
> Macbook blanc 2008 : absolument pas le moindre problème.
> Macbook blanc unibody acheté en Février : absolument aucun problème.
> ...



Tu aurais du écrire a 300%


----------



## taz_60 (18 Avril 2010)

100% pour mon macbook blanc gardé 3 ans. En faisant changer le topcase gratos, évidemment . Il continue sa vie chez un ami.

J'ose espérer que mon nouveau MBP 15 ne me fera pas de mauvaise surprises!.


----------



## sebusmalus (18 Avril 2010)

Mac Mini 2006, tjrs impecc, aucun problème  ( Juste Combo HS et remplacé gratos )

MacBook Unibody Aluminium 2008, aucun problème.

3 iPod, aucun problème.
1 airport express, aucun problème
...

Bref, moi ça baigne !

100% oui


----------



## Museforever (18 Avril 2010)

2 changements de carte mère sur un Macbook Pro à 2000&#8364; ... 1 an d'intervalle à chaque fois, bof bof ... Heureusement que ça passe sous garantie. Je crois les doigts car cet été il aura 3 ans !


----------



## macmini64 (18 Novembre 2010)

à en croire les témoignages la meilleure option à prendre avec son mac > c'est l'apple care :rose::love:


----------



## twinworld (18 Novembre 2010)

c'est une question ?


----------



## macmini64 (19 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est une question ?



non je l'ai déjà (cf signature  )


----------



## clochelune (19 Novembre 2010)

pim a dit:


> Ta considération pour moi me touche   Pour ma défense, les pieds dans le fil d'alim et la tasse de café, c'était un cadeau de connaissances  (ce qui est d'ailleurs très gênant, casser son propre jouer on peut en pleurer, celui des autres c'est délicat).
> 
> Pour le coup du disque dur, là j'avoue avoir eut une poussée maniaque qui m'a réduit au désir bestial de découvrir BootCamp et Vista en Dual Boot. Trois semaines entières au SAV m'ont rafraîchit les idées, je reste sous OS X




moi j'avais inséré un mini dvd de tintin dans le mange disque du MacBook!
mon ex compagnon a su me le récupérer grâce à ses ongles de guitariste (il aimait bien garage band d'ailleurs!)

sinon pas de fissure! juste batterie HS au bout de trois ans, mais  il fonctionne encore - il fait souvent dodo car j'ai un iMac depuis l'an passé et un iPad (que j'hésite à revendre n'étant pas convaincue alors que l'iMac est nickel et le MacBook aussi!)
 iPad nickel aussi mais certaines  applications sont  insatisfaisantes.
 je vais voir avec le multitâche si ça va mieux dès qu'iOS 4.2 arrive... 
car pour jongler de Mail à Pages, pas pratique, Pages n'est pas aussi bien que sur iMac et MacBook... 
bref, je le prenais pour Pages qui est absent de l'iPhone mais je trouve l'application insatisfaisante sur iPad qui fait donc double emploi! mon iPhone étant un 3G et ne gérant par le multitâche, je vais peut-être attendre iOS 4.2 pour voir vu que mon acheteur potentiel réfléchit lui aussi


----------



## Alino06 (19 Novembre 2010)

2 iMac 27 (un core2duo et un i7) 100% satisfait


----------



## Ardienn (19 Novembre 2010)

Macbook pro i5 2,4 ghz depuis 3 mois. Configuration de base. 
Un pure bonheur pour le moment. Tout fonctionne nikel jusqu'à présent, ce fut un switch réussi. Une chose à noter : j'avais eu dans les 15 premiers jours quelques strilles légères qui déformaient les lignes de caractère (j'en avait fait un sujet), après l'avoir rallumé tout est rentré dans l'ordre, et le pb n'est jamais réapparu. 
Pour conclure pour le moment (ce n'est que 3 mois après tout) je suis satisfait à 100% de cette machine (perf, autonomie très bonne, réactif et tout le toutim).


----------



## arnowood (19 Novembre 2010)

mabook pro C2D é,4ghz 2001: super contant jusqu a peu.. petiti probleme d ecran , la nappe semble se deconnecté. reparé et vendu
IMAC G5 2005 : aucun soucis et vendu en parfait etat
MAcmini 1,83ghz : nikel jamais aucun soucis... juste un manque au niveau des sortie pour branché en HD sur une tele du coup je le met n vente pour prendre un nouveux mini
MAcbookpro 2,53 8gRam 2010 : aucun soucis sa boost c est sexy


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Novembre 2010)

Moi je n'ai eu qu'un problème de graveur, mais j'ai été satisfait par le SAV efficace (en passant par l'APR Youcast) donc on va dire 99,9% de satisfaction ^^

Ma mère l'est a 100% par contre de son Mac Mini.


----------



## Baracca (19 Novembre 2010)

Entièrement satisfais de mon coté.

-1-
Là au moins, je passe mon temps devant la machine pour faire ce que j'ai a faire et non me briser les noix pour qu'elle tourne correctement (ce qui n'était pas le cas avec Fenêtre ), et pourtant je suis loin d'un bidouilleur d'entrailles en tout genres.

-2-
En cas de soucis, y a Time Machine ou le bon vieux clone qui m'a déjà récemment servi une fois (et ça marche au moins par rapport au Restauration Système d'en face)  

-3-  
C'est fluide, c'est simple, et comment les autres ne font pas aussi ludique ????

-4-
Apple Care, efficacité redoutable !
Problème de ventilo bruyant réglé en moins d'une semaine (dépannage a domicile)

-5-
Ma moitié dit que c'est une secte, c'est pas grave, tant que l'on y est bien


----------



## AnnC21 (22 Novembre 2010)

Après 11 mois d'utilisation, toujours aussi contente...

1. Je fais ce que je veux, j'ai jamais eu à chercher 10000 ans pour réussir à faire ce que je faisais avant (même si je pense que j'ai pas - encore - assimilé toutes les astuces mac-iennes, plus par flemme qu'autre chose...)

2. Jamais eu de plantage, d'alerte au virus, toutes les joyeusetés rencontrées sous windows, ni de pb matériel d'ailleurs.

3. C'est beau :love: (le design de l'ordi ET de l'OS), agréable à utiliser, et ça, c'est indispensable...

4. Ma tendre moitié aussi pense que c'est une secte, ça ne m'a pas empêchée de craquer y'a une semaine pour l'iPhone que je découvre avec la joie d'un gamin à Noël :love:


----------



## JC484 (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour après 4 mois d'utilisation d'Imac 21,5 et de Macbook Pro 13, je suis pleinement satisfaite et je fais encore plus de choses créatives avec sans avoir peur de plantage etc made in M.....t. En plus c'est tres beau comme design et si simple enfait... 
donc ici 200% satisfaite...


----------



## Quattro (26 Novembre 2010)

Vous me faîtes envie...


----------



## Baracca (26 Novembre 2010)

Quattro a dit:


> Vous me faîtes envie...




Et bien alors fonce dès que tu le veux ou le peux


----------



## Quattro (26 Novembre 2010)

Je vais écrire au père noël, car j'ai été très sage cette année...:rateau:


----------



## NickJrIII (26 Novembre 2010)

Quattro a dit:


> Vous me faîtes envie...



Moi c'est ton avatar qui me fait envie...:rateau:


----------



## Quattro (26 Novembre 2010)

Quel graphisme...c'est fou ce que la technologie peut saisir avec un peu de lait sur une belle plante.


----------



## Baracca (26 Novembre 2010)

NickJrIII a dit:


> Moi c'est ton avatar qui me fait envie...:rateau:



Toi aussi, si tu as été très sage cette année, fais ta commande au Père Noël


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

macmini64 a dit:


> à en croire les témoignages la meilleure option à prendre avec son mac > c'est l'apple care :rose::love:



Il vaut mieux avoir Apple Care en effet, sinon personnellement aucun souci avec mon iMac 3.06 de février 2009


----------



## Sucrier (28 Novembre 2010)

Après huit ans sous windows xp et 15 jours sur mac, je suis à 50% satisfait .

Le point très positif, c'est l'os, facile à utiliser je dirai même intuitif, aucun plantage (hors openoffice), donc c'est que du bonheur .

Malheureusement il y a deux points ultranégatifs, on voit bien que le matos vient de Chine :hein:, c'est loin d'atteindre la qualité de mon ancien PC qui a pourtant été fabriqué il y a quasiment une décennie, je ne parle évidemment pas des performances mais de  la qualité des pièces.

Le deuxième point qui m'énerve c'est l'aspect marketing, quand je me rends chez mon premium reseller, on me pousse à la consommation où à prendre l'appelcare, pourquoi ne pas augmenter directement le prix des macs et avoir au moins une garantie de 2 ans *et surtout pourquoi l'applecare si les pièces sont normalement de qualité au départ ?* :love:. D'autant plus que lorsque tu rapportes le macbook pour un problème de cliquetis dû au système de protection des têtes de lecture, on t'annonce que ce n'est pas couvert par l'applecare mais on te pousse quand-même à le prendre au cas où ton disque dur tomberai en panne, cherchez la logique .


----------



## NightWalker (28 Novembre 2010)

Sucrier a dit:


> Le deuxième point qui m'énerve c'est l'aspect marketing, quand je me rends chez mon premium reseller, on me pousse à la consommation où à prendre l'appelcare, pourquoi ne pas augmenter directement le prix des macs et avoir au moins une garantie de 2 ans *et surtout pourquoi l'applecare si les pièces sont normalement de qualité au départ ?* :love:. D'autant plus que lorsque tu rapportes le macbook pour un problème de cliquetis dû au système de protection des têtes de lecture, on t'annonce que ce n'est pas couvert par l'applecare mais on te pousse quand-même à le prendre au cas où ton disque dur tomberai en panne, cherchez la logique .


AppleCare est une extension de garantie de 2 ans. Ce qui ramène la garantie totale à 3 ans.
Certains comme moi, prennent des risques que la machine dépassera les 3 ans sans problèmes. D'autres préfèrent prendre la sécurité. On ne peut donc généraliser le coût. Tu as à faire à un vendeur, c'est tout à fait normal qu'il te pousse à la consommation. Tu vas à la Fnac et acheter une télé Sony à 1500&#8364;, le vendeur va te proposer de prendre aussi une extension de garantie.

On est jamais à l'abri d'un défaut de fabrication. Il y avait un problème avec les batteries de portable qui gonflaient, dont certaines explosaient. Pourtant c'étaient des batteries Sony. Une des meilleures sur le marché. Même Ferrari a du rappeler récemment le modèle F458 Italia.


----------



## Quattro (30 Novembre 2010)

Euh NightWalker, je pense pour l'heureux possesseur de la Ferrari, il n'avait pas pris l'extension de garantie "FerrariCare".... :casse:

Car sa voiture coûte tellement que c'est compris dans le prix, un peu comme Apple en somme...


----------



## hollowdeadoss (30 Novembre 2010)

Sucrier a dit:


> Après huit ans sous windows xp et 15 jours sur mac, je suis à 50% satisfait .
> 
> Le point très positif, c'est l'os, facile à utiliser je dirai même intuitif, aucun plantage (hors openoffice), donc c'est que du bonheur .
> 
> ...



15 jours sur Mac et déjà un problème?? Tu as pas de chance toi 

Ceci dit l'AppleCare franchement c'est bien pratique, enfin le SAV Apple est vraiment bien de mon point de vue. 
Que ce soit pour mon Iphone ou mon Macbook jamais eu à me plaindre d'eux. 

Pour en revenir à la question initiale du topic, 1 an bientôt que j'ai switché et franchement pour rien au monde je retournerai sur PC. 

D'ailleurs j'ai même réussi à faire passer pas mal de monde au taff sur Mac plutôt que PC. 

Allez seul "bémol" c'est pour lire les fichiers word avec Pages. Pas évident mais on peut mettre Office si jamais on s'en sert souvent. 

Le reste, bah ça tourne niquel, la batterie tient vraiment longtemps, c'est simplet surtout ça répond parfaitement à mes attentes donc j'en suis 100% satisfait


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

Sucrier a dit:


> Après huit ans sous windows xp et 15 jours sur mac, je suis à 50% satisfait .
> 
> Le deuxième point qui m'énerve c'est l'aspect marketing, quand je me rends chez mon premium reseller, on me pousse à la consommation où à prendre l'appelcare, pourquoi ne pas augmenter directement le prix des macs et avoir au moins une garantie de 2 ans *et surtout pourquoi l'applecare si les pièces sont normalement de qualité au départ ?* :love:. D'autant plus que lorsque tu rapportes le macbook pour un problème de cliquetis dû au système de protection des têtes de lecture, on t'annonce que ce n'est pas couvert par l'applecare mais on te pousse quand-même à le prendre au cas où ton disque dur tomberai en panne, cherchez la logique .



Bonjour,

Vaut mieux avoir une garantie AppleCare, avoir la paix que de devoir payer pour une panne dont personne n'est à l'abri. 
J'en ai un pour mon iMac, mais aucun pour l'iPhone et iPad

Avec une extension de garantie (de 3 ans) sur un Dell je me suis retrouvé avec un des DD HS en Raid 0 et cela 1 mois après la fin de l'extension de garantie, cela m'a encouragé pour repasser sur Mac pour mes besoins privés. Le lecteur-graveur de DVD avait été changé après 18 mois sous garantie. Donc je prendrais toujours une extension de garantie.
Heureusement que je fais des sauvegardes régulières de mes données, photos, films et autres.


----------



## Sucrier (30 Novembre 2010)

Le SAV Apple est peut-être bon dans un Applestore mais en Belgique, je dois passer par un premium reseller et c'est pas le pied .

Vu qu'on ne veut me remplacer le disque dur que si il lâche et pas suite au cliquetis, je sens effectivement que d'ici quelques mois je vais devoir prendre l'applecare en plus des boules quies . Le pire c'est que je suis content de l'os et que je ne vois aucun ralentissement mais jusqu'à quand .

Tiens c'est combien l'Applecare pour un macbook pour voir si ça correspond à ce qu'on m'a dit chez le premium reseller, il m'a parlé de 249 euros (le quart du prix du mac ) ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Novembre 2010)

ça dépend peut-être des APR, le mien m'a donné satisfaction.


----------



## AnnC21 (30 Novembre 2010)

Sucrier a dit:


> Tiens c'est combien l'Applecare pour un macbook pour voir si ça correspond à ce qu'on m'a dit chez le premium reseller, il m'a parlé de 249 euros (le quart du prix du mac ) ?



C'est effectivement dans ces eaux là, tu dois pouvoir trouver le prix sur le site d'Apple.



> Malheureusement il y a deux points ultranégatifs, on voit bien que le matos vient de Chine :hein:,  c'est loin d'atteindre la qualité de mon ancien PC qui a pourtant été  fabriqué il y a quasiment une décennie, je ne parle évidemment pas des  performances mais de  la qualité des pièces.



 Là j'avoue que je ne vois pas bien, mon MBP reste quand même l'ordi le mieux fini que j'ai jamais eu... (extérieurement parlant, à l'intérieur, j'en sais rien :rateau


----------



## bambougroove (30 Novembre 2010)

hollowdeadoss a dit:


> 15 jours sur Mac et déjà un problème?? Tu as pas de chance toi


Ce n'est malheureusement pas le seul, voir les nombreuses discussions sur le forum "iMac Intel" concernant les deux dernières gammes d'iMac ... défectueux à peine déballés !! 

On ne peut hélas comparer la qualité actuelle de fabrication des composants (qui ne sont d'ailleurs pas fabriqués par Apple pour la majorité de ceux-ci, à ne pas confondre avec la qualité de finition qui elle est excellente) avec celle d'il y a dix ans (PC et Mac), et cela ne concerne pas seulement le domaine informatique ...


----------



## Quattro (3 Décembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> ça dépend peut-être des APR, le mien m'a donné satisfaction.



Je fais ma grenouille encore, c'est quoi ou qui sont les APR ? siouplait...:rose:


----------



## Dead head (3 Décembre 2010)

Quattro a dit:


> Je fais ma grenouille encore, c'est quoi ou qui sont les APR ? siouplait...:rose:



Les _Apple Premium Reseller_, c'est-à-dire les boutiques des revendeurs des produits Apple.

Ne me demande pas ce que signifie _Premium_, c'est un mot inventé par les menteurs professionnels du marketing et de la pub pour t'en mettre plein les yeux. Il faut juste savoir que ce qui est _Premium_ est censé être fantastique.


----------



## Quattro (3 Décembre 2010)

Ah d'accord, Merci. 
Premium c'est comme le Norton 360 Premium, fantastiquement chiant ! Et fantastiquement lent à faire un petit tour sur lui même (le titanic du pc)


----------



## Baracca (3 Décembre 2010)

Quattro a dit:


> Ah d'accord, Merci.
> Premium c'est comme le Norton 360 Premium, fantastiquement chiant ! Et fantastiquement lent à faire un petit tour sur lui même (le titanic du pc)



C'est quoi un *pc*  ......


----------



## Jigsaw (3 Décembre 2010)

Moi je suis 100% satisfait.

Un Imac 24" blanc ( les premiers en fait ) et j'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis. Et j'avais même pas pris l'Applecare. Je trouve sa plus important pour un portable. Je lui ai juste rajouter 2go de ram et il tourne toujours comme une horloge.

Macbook depuis + de 2 ans et la aussi aucun problèmes.


Mais c'est vrai que ces derniers temps on entend plus de gens se plaindre....donc bon...


----------



## jimboom (12 Juillet 2012)

Jigsaw a dit:


> Moi je suis 100% satisfait.
> 
> Un Imac 24" blanc ( les premiers en fait ) et j'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis. Et j'avais même pas pris l'Applecare. Je trouve sa plus important pour un portable. Je lui ai juste rajouter 2go de ram et il tourne toujours comme une horloge.
> 
> ...



Plus d'utilisateurs = plus de plaintes?

Personnellement je suis tout nouveau sur MAC et je suis très satisfait. Un MBA 13 en passant.

Mais pour être franc, je suis encore en mode apprentissage. Je m'en sert seulement dans mes temps libre et à usage non professionnel. Le seule problème que j'ai eu jusqu'à maintenant c'est  un freeze total en utilisant chrome mais c'est un bug connu donc....

JE suis Technicien IT depuis 2004. Je suis donc un utilisateur acharné des PC. Je peux dire une chose. Mon MBA 13 2012 est vraiment plus agréable à utilisé que mon Laptop Dell Latitude E6520.

Cia


----------



## softnynx (12 Juillet 2012)

:rateau: après un ans et demi sans réponse dans le sujet..


----------



## toto333 (24 Novembre 2014)

Pour être satisfait à 100% c'est que tu a fabriqué ton ordinateur toi-même! Ya toujours un petit truc que tu aimerai pouvoir changer...
Moi je suis satisfait à 4% à peu près (pour m'aider: http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/impossible-dinstaller-mac-os-help-1256855.html#post12809942)


----------



## velasco (5 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour

Je suis tombée sur votre contact E-mail suite à une recherche personnelle alors j'ai décidé de vous écrire.

Je suis madame VELASCO Edwige Mireille , ex- administrateur  d'une multinationale du diamant à la retraite. Canadienne de nationalité je suis hospitalisée dans un centre de santé à Londres pour raison de santé. Je souffre d'une tumeur au cerveau. Le résultat de certaines de mes analyses médicales faisait état de ce que mes jours sur terre sont comptés.

Malheureusement j'ai fait toute ma carrière en France et une partie en Afrique;je suis veuve je n'ai ni famille ni enfant qui pourra bénéficier de cet argent. Il m'a été conseillée par le pasteur et guide spirituel d'en faire don afin que le SEIGNEUR me pardonne mes péchés car j'ai  beaucoup traité avec les chefs de guerre des pays qui possédaient du diamant durant ma carrière.

Le seul problème c'est que les pasteurs qui viennent me voir mènent une vie de luxe. Ils me demandent cet argent pour mener cette vie ce que je ne veux pas. J'ai donc décidé de prier afin que dieu me guide. C'est ainsi que je vous envoie ce mail. Vous êtes donc bénéficiaire de 1.638.000 Euros. Je vous l'offre du fond du cur. Veuillez l'accepter et faîtes-en bon usage. Je réclame juste des prières afin que mon opération se passe très bien.

Veuillez donc m'écrire tout de suite pour que je puisse confier le dossier à mon notaire avant d'aller aux soins. Ce dernier vous aidera à rentrer en possession de votre donation car il vous appartient déjà dès à présent.


Veillez s'il vous plaît m'écrire sur cette adresse : vel.mireille@gmail.com


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2014)

velasco a dit:


> Veillez s'il vous plaît m'écrire sur cette adresse : vel.mireille@gmail.com



Tiens donc


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2014)

Si c'est pas inhumain d'entendre ça. 
Mais qu'est-ce que tu veux que je fasse avec 1.638.00 euros, hein  Mireille ? Surtout de nos jours. Le SMIC est en plein chanstique, la TVA nous suce le sang et la Bourse se fait la malle. J'ai calculé j'en aurais à peine pour 5 piges et j'aurais 67 berges. Tu ne voudrais tout de même pas que je retourne au charbon à cet âge là, non ? Tu ne serais pas vache avec les vieux, des fois  ?


----------



## ElGringo13 (5 Décembre 2014)

Salut ! 

Bon, pour raconter mon expérience Mac, ça risque d'être un peu long 

Plus jeune, j'ai eu successivement plusieurs pc portables de marques différentes, mes parents étant opposés au pc fixe pour des raisons au-delà de mon entendement. Lesdits ordinateurs n'ont pas survécu plus de 3 ans à cause de divers problèmes, comme un lecteur DVD qui se bloque à l'intérieur par exemple. Mon expérience sous windows était ponctuée de ralentissements, de mises à jours éternelles, qui contribuaient à me mettre de mauvais poil assez souvent. 

Bref, ça ne me dérangeait pas outre mesure, jusqu'à ce que je débarque à l'université. Mes parents m'ont offert pour l'occasion un petit eee pc de chez Asus qui a fait gentiment son affaire pendant un semestre... La lenteur d'exécution des tâches les plus basiques dans un contexte où pour être efficace je ne devais pas perdre de mon précieux temps m'était grandement préjudiciable. Oui en droit, si on peut grapiller quelques minutes, ce n'est que mieux. 

Alors utilisateur d'iPhone, je me suis orienté vers l'iPad 3 avec clavier Bluetooth, couplé au logiciel de traitement de textes Pages. Comme l'iPhone, celui-ci effectuait sa besogne sans broncher, tout était simple, rapide et efficace. 
Néanmoins, étant quelqu'un d'un peu "touche à tout", l'iPad s'est vu rapidement limité pour une utilisation autre. En effet, outre la fac, j'ai des loisirs, j'aime regarder des films, retoucher mes photos et écouter de la musique entre autres. J'avais donc besoin de quelque chose de puissant, ce que ne pouvaient m'offrir ni l'ordinateur de la maison, ni l'iPad. 

J'ai du donc me pencher vers les Macbook. Je dois vous dire que le prix était quand même rédhibitoire pour moi mais bénéficiant de la réduction étudiante, j'ai finalement craqué pour un Macbook Pro 13" avec disque dur de 750Go, un i7 et 8Gb de RAM. Ce fut le changement le plus total dans ma vie informatique. Je n'avais jamais vu un système aussi fluide et polyvalent. Certes j'ai dû m'adapter à OS X mais ce fut un jeu d'enfant. Pour ce qui est du matériel, je n'ai jamais rien eu à reprocher aux produits Apple, ils ont toujours tenu la route sans fléchir. 
Donc mon Mac a rempli toutes ses fonctions à merveille, que ce soit la retouche photo, la modélisation 3D (oui à une époque c'était un de mes passes temps :rose: ), le montage vidéo, etc 

Puis à l'arrivée au Master, cette année, j'ai décidé de passer au niveau supérieur, en m'achetant le modèle de Macbook Pro 15" Retina haut de gamme. J'ai pu le faire grâce à la revente à un prix plus que confortable de mon Macbook 13" de deux ans, un autre point qui me satisfait amplement concernant les Macs 
Et évidemment, là encore je n'ai pu qu'être satisfait. La maison s'était dotée récemment d'un écran 4k dans le salon et mes yeux s'étaient habitués à une définition digne de ce nom. L'achat de ce mac était donc la suite logique. Je ne regrette pas cet achat le moins du monde, je redécouvre chacun de mes clichés sous un nouveau jour, c'est hallucinant. À tel point que je ne pourrais pas repasser sur un écran comme celui de feu mon Macbook Pro 13" non rétina. 

Pour conclure, le Mac est pour moi la machine parfaite, elle allie design et performance, avec des mises à jour gratuites qui assurent un renouvellement de l'expérience au fil du temps. Je n'aurais de cesse de le conseiller à mon entourage. D'ailleurs la majorité de mes connaissances possède un Mac, plus ou moins récent et n'a rien à redire dessus. 

Voilà, j'espère que mon expérience utilisateur pourra t'éclairer sur un éventuel prochain achat. Si tu as des questions je suis à ta disposition


----------



## PDD (7 Décembre 2014)

100% satisfait de mon Macbook Pro Retina 15" mid 2012. 2 ans sans aucun problème et que du bonheur, machine qui ne chauffe pas, écran Samsung sans rémanence, SSD Samsung,   encore aucun "crash", ultra rapide en toutes circonstances. Mais je l'ai gardée sous son Lion de Montagne d'origine...


----------

